# BH in Schutzhund



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

We competed in the Working Dutch Shepherd national schutzhund championship this past weekend where Jonah my Golden Ret. passed his BH. We were judged by a Swedish judge and I think he got a kick out of seeing a Golden out there. We did a lot of heeling and our figure 8s were through 4 people walking around in a circle. Our only little glitch was at the end when Jonah did a slow recall but I was so proud of his beautiful heel work on and off leash. 
Our problem now is club members trying to get me into Dutch Shepherds and campaigning them in the obedience ring!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is very, very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool! I've thought about looking I to doing that, but it would be one more sport with no local instructors that I would have to travel for.

Congratulations!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

So awesome! We do protection sports with our Mal. Are you going to do bitework?

Also, don't go with a dutchie... go all the way and get a maligator...  (oookay, guess I'm biased!)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations. 
The only experience I have with Schutzhund training is the last time I was in Germany, an acquaintance had two GSD and he took them to Schutzhund training. I have to say, those dogs were really aggressive for a few days after training, could not even touch them. I always found that so odd and scary.
Your post made me cringe at first, I have to admit. 
Given that you took a Golden to this type of training, your training must not be as harsh, which I am glad for


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Congrats!  Would love to do this with Slater!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> Congratulations.
> The only experience I have with Schutzhund training is the last time I was in Germany, an acquaintance had two GSD and he took them to Schutzhund training. I have to say, those dogs were really aggressive for a few days after training, could not even touch them. I always found that so odd and scary.
> Your post made me cringe at first, I have to admit.
> Given that you took a Golden to this type of training, your training must not be as harsh, which I am glad for


I am not doing any protection training with my silly Golden. We are doing just Schutzhund obedience which is lots and lots of heeling that is fun and smooth.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> AWESOME!!! Congrats!  Would love to do this with Slater!!


It is so much fun and builds up good endurance for my lazy Golden. I might continue and at least get an IPO 1 obedience title on him. Periodically, I go to your site to see if there are some nice Fisher or Slater breedings coming up. I'm probably going to start getting serious about a new puppy after Sept 2014.


----------

